# Can tarantulas climb baths?



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

Can T's climb baths? Thinking of rehoming my OBT while it's small so obviously want to make sure it dosent dash off anywere! I know normal spiders can't but thought I'd better check.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes they can .


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

YES ! I found out the hard way. :/


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes. Yes, they can.

OBTs can also scale the sheer inside walls of clear, deep plastic tubs bought for the express purpose of containing them while they're being rehomed. I found that one out the other day. :gasp:

And on a related subject - if Spiderman, Spiderman, does whatever a spider can, how does he get out of the bath?!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, and when they climb the bath they find the taps!









Most people suggest working around Ts in the bath purely because its a clear area making it easier to catch them when they run


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> Yes, and when they climb the bath they find the taps!
> image
> 
> Most people suggest working around Ts in the bath purely because its a clear area making it easier to catch them when they run


How the heck did you get it off of there?!

I thought your idea of doing any rehoming in the middle of a large tiled floor, or (when they're a bit bigger) on a lawn, was excellent. You can see where they're off to, and they stop to get their bearings and give you a chance to catch them.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Yes, and when they climb the bath they find the taps!
> image
> 
> Most people suggest working around Ts in the bath purely because its a clear area making it easier to catch them when they run


Yay you found the photo XD


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes very well, this is how my pokie nearly got on my face :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Yes very well, this is how my pokie nearly got on my face :lol2:


Your not meant to do it while your in the bath u fool


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Your not meant to do it while your in the bath u fool


:lol2::lol2:

It swam at me, TBH I paniced and froze like a little girl :blush:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> It swam at me, TBH I paniced and froze like a little girl :blush:


Yea sure :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Yea sure :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:

Now you made me look like the sort of weirdo that baths with his tarantulas :lol:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

i did it with an adult regalis lol straight up tryed going up tiles so had tub over top and hand under just incase not best position you want to be in


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks for the replies, have to say i'm not looking foward to it...


----------



## Josh R (Jan 14, 2008)

Sent a male obt to someone on here the other week, ran straight up the bath, up my leg and onto my chest, had to change my underwear afterwards


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes.


:whistling2:


----------



## brian-andrews (May 20, 2011)

yes they can i found out the hard way when my ex boss asked me to rehouse a pokie it ended up on the bathroom wall about 2inch from the shower head that was not fun


----------



## Silk_Spinner (Dec 22, 2009)

TeamCockroach said:


> thanks for the replies, have to say i'm not looking foward to it...


I'm a bit of a wuss when it comes to rehousing OBTs (and all fast Ts :blush - if the tip helps I always work in the bath tub, with two extra tubs.

I use a really big tub with a smaller tub in that and then if they fit the OBT tub and it's intended home inside that - it gives the spider a lot further to run before its out loose in the bath tub (okay fair enough, it's only extra seconds (well milliseconds if the spider can teleport LOL) but, if you put a little crunched up kitchen towel in the corners of each tub you can get lucky and a sprinting escapee will seek shelter there, enabling a relatively easy recapture.

Hope this helps.


----------



## brian-andrews (May 20, 2011)

Silk_Spinner said:


> I'm a bit of a wuss when it comes to rehousing OBTs (and all fast Ts :blush - if the tip helps I always work in the bath tub, with two extra tubs.
> 
> I use a really big tub with a smaller tub in that and then if they fit the OBT tub and it's intended home inside that - it gives the spider a lot further to run before its out loose in the bath tub (okay fair enough, it's only extra seconds (well milliseconds if the spider can teleport LOL) but, if you put a little crunched up kitchen towel in the corners of each tub you can get lucky and a sprinting escapee will seek shelter there, enabling a relatively easy recapture.
> 
> Hope this helps.




im going to use this method next time i need to re house


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Now you made me look like the sort of weirdo that baths with his tarantulas :lol:


Well you never know nowadays lol


----------



## brian-andrews (May 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Now you made me look like the sort of weirdo that baths with his tarantulas :lol:


arnt we all weirdo's in a way :Na_Na_Na_Na: i see it as every one else is weird for not liking them :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

brian-andrews said:


> arnt we all weirdo's in a way :Na_Na_Na_Na: i see it as every one else is weird for not liking them :lol2:


Wierd is when u have a massive display cabinet in the front room. Rather than using it for books you house over 100 Ts in it lol


----------



## brian-andrews (May 20, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Wierd is when u have a massive display cabinet in the front room. Rather than using it for books you house over 100 Ts in it lol


that is not wierd its amazing ! we have a side unit which is 7ft x 4 x 4 happens to house a bosc monitor but making use of the room


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

If the spider is big enough, do it outside on the lawn.

They struggle to run anywhere fast on grass.

Have to say, when I'm on grass, all I want to do is sleep.


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

Silk_Spinner said:


> I'm a bit of a wuss when it comes to rehousing OBTs (and all fast Ts :blush - if the tip helps I always work in the bath tub, with two extra tubs.
> 
> I use a really big tub with a smaller tub in that and then if they fit the OBT tub and it's intended home inside that - it gives the spider a lot further to run before its out loose in the bath tub (okay fair enough, it's only extra seconds (well milliseconds if the spider can teleport LOL) but, if you put a little crunched up kitchen towel in the corners of each tub you can get lucky and a sprinting escapee will seek shelter there, enabling a relatively easy recapture.
> 
> Hope this helps.





brian-andrews said:


> im going to use this method next time i need to re house


Me too - it's similar to what I already do, but the kitchen towel idea is inspired! :2thumb:



Lucky Eddie said:


> If the spider is big enough, do it outside on the lawn.
> 
> They struggle to run anywhere fast on grass.
> 
> Have to say, when I'm on grass, all I want to do is sleep.


And eat! I've been reduced to a big bowl of cornflakes with orange juice on them before now when I've had a bad case of the munchies - it was all I could find in the house!


----------



## Silk_Spinner (Dec 22, 2009)

Rosiemum said:


> Me too - it's similar to what I already do, but the kitchen towel idea is inspired! :2thumb:


Glad a few people have found this helpful :no1:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Well you never know nowadays lol


:lol2:



brian-andrews said:


> arnt we all weirdo's in a way :Na_Na_Na_Na: *i see it as every one else is weird for not liking them :lol2:*


Exactly, spiders are awesome :flrt:



selina20 said:


> Wierd is when u have a massive display cabinet in the front room. Rather than using it for books you house over 100 Ts in it lol


Thats not weird that is epic :lol2:


----------

